# Parent of young teen with DP



## Laurin (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello everyone. My 13 year old daughter was recently diagnosed with GAD and SAD and has been having depersonalization/derealization issues for the past year. She started taking Zoloft about a month ago and the psychiatrist just doubled her dosage. It seems to be helping with the anxiety quite a bit, but it has not made a difference at all with the DP/DR symptoms.

I know she is going to be glad to see that there are other teens having these same issues. She has been very frustrated and that no one understands what she is going through.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

It is important to know that your shes alone with this. Were all fighting the same battle and every week it seems like another one of us is cured.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey! I'm 25 and I have had Dpd for 7 years, Tell your daughter she is not alone and that she can make it through this!


----------

